# SOMO Haunt Group Oct Meeting



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

We will be meeting October 18th to enjoy Rick's Haunted Trail in Willard, MO. For details please see our facebook page the SOMO Haunt Group. We would love to see some new faces


----------

